# Stockage iPad pro



## Theo9 (17 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 

Etudiant, j'ai pour projet d'acheter un iPad pro pour y stocker tous mes cours. J'ai prévu d'utiliser l'application Good Notes, et je me demande quelle quantité de stockage je dois lui accorder. 64 Go sont-ils suffisants pour y stocker mes cours de 2 ans de prépa ? (je les y scannerais tous) Et si non est-il possible d'envoyer tous ces fichiers sur google drive sans qu'ils se suppriment quand je les supprimes de GoodNotes ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## RubenF (18 Mai 2020)

Theo9 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Etudiant, j'ai pour projet d'acheter un iPad pro pour y stocker tous mes cours. J'ai prévu d'utiliser l'application Good Notes, et je me demande quelle quantité de stockage je dois lui accorder. 64 Go sont-ils suffisants pour y stocker mes cours de 2 ans de prépa ? (je les y scannerais tous) Et si non est-il possible d'envoyer tous ces fichiers sur google drive sans qu'ils se suppriment quand je les supprimes de GoodNotes ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide


Hello, autant sur l'iPhone j'ai toujours tendance à préconiser la première capacité soit 64Go. tout est dans le Cloud ensuite, mais sur l'iPad j'ai plus tendance à préconiser les capacités intermédiaires, j'ai un 256Go, et je me rends compte que c'est vraiment bien plus agreable pour stocker des films etc.. Surtout, vu que tu prends un iPad Pro, je pense qu'il va être utile pour d'autres choses que tes cours


----------



## Chris K (18 Mai 2020)

Theo9 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Etudiant, j'ai pour projet d'acheter un iPad pro pour y stocker tous mes cours. J'ai prévu d'utiliser l'application Good Notes, et je me demande quelle quantité de stockage je dois lui accorder. 64 Go sont-ils suffisants pour y stocker mes cours de 2 ans de prépa ? (je les y scannerais tous) Et si non est-il possible d'envoyer tous ces fichiers sur google drive sans qu'ils se suppriment quand je les supprimes de GoodNotes ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide



Pareil que @RubenF concernant le stockage.

Pour GoodNotes : Quand tu importes un fichier dans cette application, c’est une copie qui est faite. GoodNotes ne garde pas de lien avec ce fichier original. Après l’importation tu peux faire ce que tu veux dans GoodNotes sans que cela impact le fichier d’origine.


----------



## RubenF (18 Mai 2020)

Je ne parle pas du Mac par contre, je suis toujours à prendre les plus grosses capacités disponible en Magasin. J'aime avoir du stockage interne dans ma machine, je stocke énormement dessus, les HDDE suivent aussi lol


----------



## Chris K (18 Mai 2020)

Pareil  j’ai toujours eu des Macs avec la capacité maxi en interne (du coup les backups sont en conséquence).

Je fais pareil avec l’iPad Pro (qui a 1 To donc), rempli à moitié pour l’instant (sachant qu’en plus j’utilise beaucoup de stockage cloud, bien rempli aussi).


----------



## mateodu13 (18 Mai 2020)

Theo9 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Etudiant, j'ai pour projet d'acheter un iPad pro pour y stocker tous mes cours. J'ai prévu d'utiliser l'application Good Notes, et je me demande quelle quantité de stockage je dois lui accorder. 64 Go sont-ils suffisants pour y stocker mes cours de 2 ans de prépa ? (je les y scannerais tous) Et si non est-il possible d'envoyer tous ces fichiers sur google drive sans qu'ils se suppriment quand je les supprimes de GoodNotes ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide



256 Go pas moins mais pas plus puisque iPadOS gère les DD externes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mai 2020)

J'hésiterais entre 128Go et 256Go, le deuxième est mieux pour ne pas avoir de problème. Pas besoin d'avoir plus.


----------

